# How much do you inject at 1 time for each inject spot?



## jjpeters4 (Sep 10, 2011)

My next cycle calls for 2.5 ml per inject, and that seem like alot when you look at how much that is on the needle, would you guys use 2 spots or just inject a full 2.5ml all into one spot.............Do I smell a sticky post?


----------



## alphabolic (Sep 10, 2011)

i inject 50mg each of test/tren/mast every day so that's 1.5ml

and i only cut the dose into 2 shots when the post injection pain of the compound(s) + the amount of oil is too much to handle. 

at first i did 100mg for each of those 3 compounds eod, and i had to split it into 2 shots so i figured i might as well inject every day only half the amount.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 10, 2011)

last cycle I was using 300mg deca per week, and 650 test. Deca was only 100mg/ml  and the test 250mg/ml. Soo it worked out to 2.8ml total per shot, pain wasn't bad at all though. Keep to larger muscles and you should have no problem.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 10, 2011)

if you're pinning delts i would split it up, quads or glutes should be fine with 2.5ml (inject slow and massage a bit after), triceps i would split it up for sure, pecs i would split it up, ventrogluteal you could shoot all 2.5 no problem


all depends where you're pinning


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 10, 2011)

depends on how much you can handle and how many needles you got! no not a sticky lol


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 10, 2011)

If I need to pin say... 3ccs I'll put 1.5 in each shoulder then go work em. Same with all my muscles. I split em all up left and right. So if u need to pin 4ccs it much more manageable.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 10, 2011)

it just takes some getting use to bro. i use to pin 3 ccs at a time 3 times a week. all on my glutes.


----------



## DGettin (Sep 10, 2011)

Agreed on keeping it to larger muscles and you should be fine.  I've injected 2.5 in one spot (always glutes) many times.  Just make sure you take your time and don't rush it.  Unless of course you just feel like making it into two injections... but there's no reason to.


----------



## FUZO (Sep 10, 2011)

depending on how big the person is also depends on how much gear goes into each muscle group.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2011)

My quads can fit 4mls. Delts about 2.5 but probably 3ml if I tried.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> My quads can fit 4mls. Delts about 2.5 but probably 3ml if I tried.



Hmm I haven't tried 4ml 
I may have to pick up some 5cc syringes
Can u stuff 4ml into your glutes to?

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> Hmm I haven't tried 4ml
> I may have to pick up some 5cc syringes
> Can u stuff 4ml into your glutes to?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G



I find hitting the glutes awkward, so I rarely do. I'm sure you can fit 4ml in though


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I find hitting the glutes awkward, so I rarely do. I'm sure you can fit 4ml in though



I find it kinda awkward to. I don't think I'm flexible enough ha. I need to convince the wife to do it for me. So far no go on that part

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 11, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> I find it kinda awkward to. I don't think I'm flexible enough ha. I need to convince the wife to do it for me. So far no go on that part
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


I know wtf is up with that. I had one gf who was a nurse, she's the only one who would inject me. Even this girl who was a competitor who I use to shoot wouldn't shoot me lol. My present gf? Never lol


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 11, 2011)

when i didnt know any better i put 5cc in my ass, lots of pain.....sitting,walking just being awake.


----------

